# It Was All Dexter Jackson at the 2008 Mr. Olympia



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

No Contest in Taking the Sandow from Jay Cutler By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag Dexter Jackson’s reaction upon hearing his name announced as the 2008 Mr. Olympia winner. Las Vegas, NV – Although a good portion of time had passed, when Dexter Jackson arrived at the after party, the newly-crowned Mr. Olympia was still at [...]

*Read More...*


----------

